# Dream car AFTER society makes a come back.



## zracer7

So, I was thinking the other day. We all pretty much know what our dream BOV would be but after "the event" comes and goes, and we finally get back a sense of normalcy, there will be a lot of really nice cars laying around. So, assuming a HEMP device didn't fry any of them, what vehicle would you go hunting for just for kicks? Might be fun.


----------



## BillS

I don't really care much for sports cars or trucks. I'd look for a couple of low mileage Cadillacs. Or Buick Le Sabres. Or Buick Park Avenues. For something older I'd like to find a perfectly restored 1974 Chrysler Newport. I looked at one on a used car lot once. I put the front seat all the way back. Then I sat in the backseat and my legs didn't touch the front seat. And I'm 6'3".


----------



## machinist

Well, probably about a 10 year old, well-mannered Tennessee Walking horse mare. But that is assuming there would be little or no fuel available. 

If fuel is available to me, meaning I can find it AND afford it more or less reliably, then I would go for a nice 3/4 ton 4WD truck. I am not real big on having a smooth ride, although I am 66 years old, and my big priority is to reliably get where I want to go. And, typically, I need to haul stuff. Cars just aren't on my radar. Haven't owned anything but trucks in over 30 years.


----------



## bigpaul

what makes you think "society" will ever return after an event??


----------



## CulexPipiens

P4XL... and I know where there is one not that far from me.. 

Google it and check out the images.


----------



## zracer7

CulexPipiens said:


> P4XL... and I know where there is one not that far from me..
> 
> Google it and check out the images.


Seen those. Very nice. Very expensive. Definitely have to wait til "after" to get one.

I can't decide. It's either a 4 door Raptor









A Rally Fighter









Or a General Lee.


----------



## Magus

Brinks armored car.I actually tried to buy a used one recently.NO CIVILIAN SALES PERIOD.


----------



## CulexPipiens

zracer7 said:


> Seen those. Very nice. Very expensive. Definitely have to wait til "after" to get one.
> ...


Yep, I heard around a quarter million fully loaded, and used around low 6 figures usually but I haven't verified... no point wasting time on something that'll never be!


----------



## Marcus

I'll use this to find it Notice the preps in the back.


----------



## PopPop

If we go Mad Max, there ain't on coming back. Look for good boots.


----------



## CapnJack

Any big-ass Lincoln from the 70s.


----------



## kyhoti

1970 Nova SS, cherry red with white interior. And a gun rack


----------



## radio477

limo bus with hot tub and stripper pole in back!


----------



## TheAnt

bigpaul said:


> what makes you think "society" will ever return after an event??


society is overrated... ******* backwoods hillbillies like me dont need no stinkin' society!


----------



## bigpaul

TheAnt said:


> society is overrated... ******* backwoods hillbillies like me dont need no stinkin' society!


nor us country folk in south west England(UK)....


----------



## Ration-AL

i'd like to think bigger
either one of these 









or one of these








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/118_WallyPower








http://luxatic.com/rent-the-new-exuma-superyacht-for-1-million-month/

or if i have to have a car








http://luxatic.com/tramontana-xtr-model-will-come-with-888-horsepower/









http://luxatic.com/one-off-ferrari-599xx-evo-sells-for-e1-4million-at-auction/

or maybe








http://luxatic.com/1954-pre-production-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing/


----------



## Sentry18




----------



## Whipper Snapper

A Yugo so it can double as a doghouse and BBQ pit.....


----------



## zracer7

Hahaha, I saw that little beast on YouTube a while back. Hilarious.


----------



## pandamonium

If fuel wasn't an issue, I would want one of these, I think it would come in handy to clear the roads of all the crap cars and everything that would be in the way. And I want this thing on top!!


----------



## LongRider

bigpaul said:


> what makes you think "society" will ever return after an event??


Doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results is the definition of insanity.


----------



## bigpaul

forget about cars-dream or otherwise- you would be spending your time more wisely if you looked for a horse and cart, once the SH1T goes down society ISNT coming back...at least not in any way anyone alive today would recognise!


----------



## pandamonium

bigpaul said:


> forget about cars-dream or otherwise- you would be spending your time more wisely if you looked for a horse and cart, once the SH1T goes down society ISNT coming back...at least not in any way anyone alive today would recognise!


Pessimist.....


----------



## bigpaul

pandamonium said:


> Pessimist.....


nope, optimist..cos i know thats whats going to happen and i look forward to it.:2thumb:


----------



## zracer7

bigpaul said:


> forget about cars-dream or otherwise- you would be spending your time more wisely if you looked for a horse and cart, once the SH1T goes down society ISNT coming back...at least not in any way anyone alive today would recognise!


Well, to get technical, unless when the SHIF all the cars vanish I am thinking there will be more cars scattered around than weeds in my neighbors yard. Along with more gas and parts lying around than people will know what to do with. So I'll be passing you by while you look for food and water for you AND your horse. Besides, this was just a wish exercise. Like Woody Harrelson and his twinkies in Zombieland. Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## bigpaul

zracer7 said:


> Well, to get technical, unless when the SHIF all the cars vanish I am thinking there will be more cars scattered around than weeds in my neighbors yard. Along with more gas and parts lying around than people will know what to do with. So I'll be passing you by while you look for food and water for you AND your horse. Besides, this was just a wish exercise. Like Woody Harrelson and his twinkies in Zombieland. Not to be taken seriously.


try PUMPING any gas out of the fuel pumps when the power lines go down! i'll wave to you as i go past with my horse and cart(mini covered wagon) while you've got your head in that engine!:beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## machinist

Have your horse leave a "memento" at the gas station as you go past....


----------



## CulexPipiens

bigpaul said:


> nope, optimist..cos i know thats whats going to happen and i look forward to it.:2thumb:


Do share! The rest of us are just guessing, we'd like to actually know exactly what it is that is going to happen, and how it will happen too.


----------



## oldvet

pandamonium said:


> If fuel wasn't an issue, I would want one of these, I think it would come in handy to clear the roads of all the crap cars and everything that would be in the way. And I want this thing on top!!


Now that would be a serious set up.:melikey: Yep a serious multi-purpose vehicle. The biggest front end loader you can get plus that gun, Damn can you say "major woody"? I knew that you could.


----------



## pandamonium

oldvet said:


> Now that would be a serious set up.:melikey: Yep a serious multi-purpose vehicle. The biggest front end loader you can get plus that gun, Damn can you say "major woody"? I knew that you could.


THAT my friend is NOT just a big front end loader, but an armored!! Front end loader!! 

I get to play with an unarmoredOne at work. If you can call operating a toy like that work!!!

That DeFeNder is just a BAD-ASS!!!! Put that baby right on top!!


----------



## zracer7

bigpaul said:


> try PUMPING any gas out of the fuel pumps when the power lines go down! i'll wave to you as i go past with my horse and cart(mini covered wagon) while you've got your head in that engine!:beercheer::beercheer:


Actually pumping gas from the underground fuel tanks at a gas station is relatively easy. The tank covers are simple to take off and you could make a pump from a simple bicycle tire pump and some hose. Course the quickest way is to just punch a whole in a car's tank. With all the cars scattered on the road you have plenty of opportunities to grab fuel.


----------



## bigpaul

zracer7 said:


> Actually pumping gas from the underground fuel tanks at a gas station is relatively easy. The tank covers are simple to take off and you could make a pump from a simple bicycle tire pump and some hose. Course the quickest way is to just punch a whole in a car's tank. With all the cars scattered on the road you have plenty of opportunities to grab fuel.


actually fuel only last for a short time then it goes "off" use it after this time and it will gum up the carbs. stored fuel will only last so long, when the stored fuel and cars fuel tanks are all empty, there is no more..none being pumped..what do you do then? i am going for an "Amish" type existence from day 1 and have planned my stores with this in mind.


----------



## zracer7

bigpaul said:


> actually fuel only last for a short time then it goes "off" use it after this time and it will gum up the carbs. stored fuel will only last so long, when the stored fuel and cars fuel tanks are all empty, there is no more..none being pumped..what do you do then? i am going for an "Amish" type existence from day 1 and have planned my stores with this in mind.


Stocked up on pri d and with some veggie oil from Mickey Ds, lye, and antifreeze I could possibly make some biodiesel. But hopefully before all that I will have been able to find a farm or homestead that is looking for a strong back and and extra hand so that I may work for food and possibly trade work for a horse. So, eventually, I will be riding a horse right along side you. Unless the homestead I am working at produces


----------



## Gator

I've always wanted one of these Swiss beauties..


----------



## Diabeticprepper

Should "modern society" return I would want a 21 speed cargo bike such as a Yuba mundo http://yubaride.com/mundo-cargo-bike"]http://yubaride.com/mundo-cargo-bike or a big dummy http://surlybikes.com/bikes/big_dummy


----------



## BillS

I also want a perfectly restored 1980s Chevy Caprice. It's a huge car by today's standards. You could probably sit 3 adults across the back seat.


----------



## Magus

Had a Caprice classic once.damn thing was a tank!
My Olds Omega was a rocket powered tank however.


----------



## Jerry D Young

M-1117 armored car would be nice. http://thebrigade.thechive.com/2011/08/29/get-there-in-the-m1117-guardian-25-photos/

So would a Mercedes Benz U500 Unimog www.tractivforce.com/index.php?option=com_rubberdoc&view=...

Really nice would be a 1974 Cadillac Talisman: http://automotivemileposts.com/cadillac/cadi1974fleetwoodtalisman.html

And this, a 1976 GMC Motorhome: http://www.bdub.net/publications/1976 Royale/1976_Royale.htm

Any one would do.


----------



## zombieresponder

Anything powered by an older diesel engine. Biofuel can be produced at home. I guess you could make alcohol to fuel gas engines....but straight alcohol is going to be hard on them, especially gaskets and seals in the fuel system.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Jerry D Young said:


> ...
> So would a Mercedes Benz U500 Unimog www.tractivforce.com/index.php?option=com_rubberdoc&view=...
> ...


Jerry, I would have never guessed you like Unimogs....


----------



## Jerry D Young

LOL Yes, I guess I do have a fondness of them. Sure wish I could afford one or a dozen or so.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Jerry D Young said:


> LOL Yes, I guess I do have a fondness of them. Sure wish I could afford one or a dozen or so.


You mean you don't have millions stashed away like your characters do?!?! 

Here's one for only $5,000.... http://unimogshop.com/ads/unimog-doka-for-sale-3/


----------



## RoadRash

Ill take a Honest Charlie Flathead V8 motorcycle with straight pipes nothing like the sound of an old ford flattie.....if not two wheels and you mean 4 a 58/9 cadillac hearse just cause they are morbidly Kool


----------



## cnsper

I will keep my truck. May get a deuce so that I can drain the oil out of everything around to fuel it.


----------



## Resto

I aready have mine. 1973 Ford Maverick,408W with 150 shot, bullit proof AOD, MII IFS Manual rack,Custom 9". Locker 4.11.1 with all kinds of Gadgets. But if I had my pick of whats left.......any V12 Lambo door stop wedge will do.


----------



## sailaway

I'd get another 68 Camaro Convertible and change the 327 into a 302 and put an M22 behind that with a 411 posi traction for a rearend . Maybe a black one with a white interior this time.:2thumb:


----------



## zombieresponder

CulexPipiens said:


> Jerry, I would have never guessed you like Unimogs....


You mean not everyone likes a 'mog?


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

M35a2!!!!!


----------



## 65Covair

Here,here, on the deuce. Just got one and strangely enough.... people just don't cut me off in traffic.


----------



## bacpacker

Ration, I like that Mustang. Best plane of it's time. Went to an air show once and got a pic of a Mustang flyin paired up with an F-15. Super cool shot.

If fuel is available either a 3/4 ton 4x4 truck, or something like a 40-80 horse JD 4x4 farm tractor. Both would allow a lot of work to be done.
If not fuel, either a pair of Belgians, Percherons, or Mules's.


----------

